# Painting plastic parts... paint rubs off...



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

I have a few plastic parts I would like to paint, but I notice with the paint I'm using it always just rubs off after a little while... Driving me nuts! I don't want to put a clear coat on it, because that gives it a real glossy look.....

Anyone have any idea's, certain paints to use maybe? Really want a natural look here.


----------



## Wile E (Sep 6, 2007)

niko084 said:


> I have a few plastic parts I would like to paint, but I notice with the paint I'm using it always just rubs off after a little while... Driving me nuts! I don't want to put a clear coat on it, because that gives it a real glossy look.....
> 
> Anyone have any idea's, certain paints to use maybe? Really want a natural look here.


You need to spray it with a plastic-specific primer first.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

Wile E said:


> You need to spray it with a plastic-specific primer first.



Aww didn't know that.... Thanks that will probably help me out!

I'm thinking about modding out my old Antec Sonata 2, I did the fans and bridged the rails in the psu the other day, working GREAT runs so much cooler too, and the noise isn't that much more at all.


----------



## craigo (Sep 6, 2007)

rub you parts down with a very fine wet & dry sandpaper and wipe them over with a little repsol(thinners) to remove any scuz before you paint your parts...good paint is all in the prep-work.
use a few light coats rather than one heavy one and let you parts warm in the sun before and after


----------



## keakar (Sep 6, 2007)

craigo said:


> rub you parts down with a very fine wet & dry sandpaper and wipe them over with a little repsol(thinners) to remove any scuz before you paint your parts...good paint is all in the prep-work.
> use a few light coats rather than one heavy one and let you parts warm in the sun before and after



use one of those green scrubbing pads for doing dishes, they will produce roughness to the surface so the paint has something to hold onto but not take away material like sandpaper will.

some thinners may soften the plastic so i would recommend iso alcohol (the plain 97% type) to remove the oils in the plastic and prepare the surface so the paint will stick. 

they make spray paint just for plastic (Rustoleum i think, maybe Krylon) it bonds much better than regular paint will.

so wet a green scrubbing pad with iso alcohol and clean and prep then use a spray paint made just for plastic.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

Not painting my fans...

More like my optical drives and floppy drive


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 6, 2007)

could also look in auto parts stores for plastic dye for interior trim parts....Used to detail cars and it works wonders for a faded interior and stays put too! Dont let the "dye" fool ya it comes in a spray can!


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 6, 2007)

This is the stuff autobody shops use around here for painting plastic parts in cars;

http://www2.krylon.com/main/product...lid=10&productid=1751&content=product_details


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> This is the stuff autobody shops use around here for painting plastic parts in cars;
> 
> http://www2.krylon.com/main/product...lid=10&productid=1751&content=product_details



Thats exactly what I used on a keyboard, and it rubbed right off very quickly... 

Blue fingers to boot


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 6, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Thats exactly what I used on a keyboard, and it rubbed right off very quickly...
> 
> Blue fingers to boot



Did you clean it first, and make sure no residue was left behind?


----------



## niko084 (Sep 6, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Did you clean it first, and make sure no residue was left behind?



Ya, it was literally just the paint coming off onto my fingers like rubbing off like rubbing dirt off your hands... Little by little until it as gone... Like an old keyboard where the painted letter are starting to wear down... Just did it over 2-3 weeks.

It was what I would have expected a clear hard coat to fix but I didn't want that real shiny look nor do I want it on my drive plates.


----------



## Namslas90 (Sep 6, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Ya, it was literally just the paint coming off onto my fingers like rubbing off like rubbing dirt off your hands... Little by little until it as gone... Like an old keyboard where the painted letter are starting to wear down... Just did it over 2-3 weeks.



Autobody shops also use this on "High wear" areas like consules and handgrips, door handles;

http://colorbondtuner.com/adwords2.php?gclid=CJmP7dj2r44CFRm9hgodG3-_IA


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Autobody shops also use this on "High wear" areas like consules and handgrips, door handles;
> 
> http://colorbondtuner.com/adwords2.php?gclid=CJmP7dj2r44CFRm9hgodG3-_IA



I'll give that stuff a shot... Drives are not real high wear, but I want it to look good and last, thinking about re-painting the case too, the black just isn't doing it for me, thinking about a super metallic reflective dark blue and red design on it. But I know what I need for that.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 7, 2007)

niko084 said:


> I have a few plastic parts I would like to paint, but I notice with the paint I'm using it always just rubs off after a little while... Driving me nuts! I don't want to put a clear coat on it, because that gives it a real glossy look.....
> 
> Anyone have any idea's, certain paints to use maybe? Really want a natural look here.



try using primer first. Then do light EVEN coats of paint. then clear coat.


----------



## niko084 (Sep 7, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> try using primer first. Then do light EVEN coats of paint. then clear coat.



Idea is "no clear coat" I don't want the glossy finish, I want it to look natural.

I am going to give that other paint a try and see if I can't find a flat clear coat....


----------



## 3991vhtes (Sep 7, 2007)

niko084 said:


> Idea is "no clear coat" I don't want the glossy finish, I want it to look natural.
> 
> I am going to give that other paint a try and see if I can't find a flat clear coat....



oh. my bad, read it wrong (*caugh*) skimmed wrong (*caugh*).


----------

